# ka24e wont start



## '99sentraSE (Feb 26, 2004)

sort of complex and i really just need confirmation but...

long story short i over revved my 240sx a couple times and eventually the car wouldnt run so i compression tested it and found cylinder 3 to hold almost no compression. so i yanked the motor, replaced the piston rings(my first guess) and put it back in. no dice. motor still wont start and compression on cylinder 3 still bad. so i yanked the head off and took apart the valvetrain thinking i bent a valve or something so they wouldnt seat correctly. i havent replaced anything yet but the valves, springs, cam, ect. look fine(as fine as can be on a 140k motor). i will replace these anyways but if there is some idea that someone has that maybe im missing any help would be appreciated

im SICK of my car sitting in my garage so PLEASE find something im forgetting or doing wrong!!!


----------



## Hydrolock (Feb 18, 2005)

[QUOTE='99sentraSE]sort of complex and i really just need confirmation but...

long story short i over revved my 240sx a couple times and eventually the car wouldnt run so i compression tested it and found cylinder 3 to hold almost no compression. so i yanked the motor, replaced the piston rings(my first guess) and put it back in. no dice. motor still wont start and compression on cylinder 3 still bad. so i yanked the head off and took apart the valvetrain thinking i bent a valve or something so they wouldnt seat correctly. i havent replaced anything yet but the valves, springs, cam, ect. look fine(as fine as can be on a 140k motor). i will replace these anyways but if there is some idea that someone has that maybe im missing any help would be appreciated

im SICK of my car sitting in my garage so PLEASE find something im forgetting or doing wrong!!![/QUOTE]

You should have squited some oil in the cylinder before you wasted your time changing the rings. Other than that use a crack detection method.


----------

